# Lemon Curd Muffins



## corazon (Apr 17, 2006)

These look interesting.  I might give them a whirl.  I'd probably make my own lemon curd from the ball blue book.
http://lifestyle.msn.com/FoodandEntertaining/Recipes/ArticleBHG.aspx?cp-documentid=418896&GT1=7997


----------

